# Show me your fave OC couples!



## Mandala-Moons (Feb 14, 2019)

I love drawing couples/romance type stuff, so I'd love to see your drawings/art of your favorite furry couples! 

These two are my new kids, Jasper and Clementine!


----------



## Kyoukiaoitatsu (Feb 14, 2019)

Awl they are cute. Here is Emperor with his Empress on their wedding day:


----------



## luffy (Feb 14, 2019)

Here's my boyfriend and I.



Spoiler


----------



## Mandala-Moons (Feb 14, 2019)

julievee said:


> Awl they are cute. Here is Emperor with his Empress on their wedding day:


These two are absolutely gorgeous! I love their style and how ornate they look ;-;


----------



## Mandala-Moons (Feb 14, 2019)

luffy said:


> Here's my boyfriend and I.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Ahh! These are all so cute! I love how you guys both have matching color schemes. So adorable!


----------



## Jacob Bender (Feb 14, 2019)

This is me and Zeena from Sonic lost world bouncing on a space hopper!


----------



## Mandala-Moons (Feb 14, 2019)

Jacob Bender said:


> This is me and Zeena from Sonic lost world bouncing on a space hopper!


That's pretty cool!


----------



## Jacob Bender (Feb 14, 2019)

Thank my pal 
https://www.deviantart.com/manic1265


----------



## Kyoukiaoitatsu (Feb 14, 2019)

Thanks! They were wed 11/11/17 

And Wow Luffy very cute couple. So fluffy. I like the earthy and nature tones.


----------



## BillyHeart (Feb 15, 2019)

Here is mine, Jacob and Nick!


----------



## Jacob Bender (Feb 15, 2019)

cool


----------



## Mandala-Moons (Feb 15, 2019)

BillyHeart said:


> Here is mine, Jacob and Nick!



Omg these two are so great! I love the differences in their bodyshapes and stances! Makes them extremely memorable!


----------



## BillyHeart (Feb 16, 2019)

Mandala-Moons said:


> Omg these two are so great! I love the differences in their bodyshapes and stances! Makes them extremely memorable!


Thank you! They also love each other though they see the world in different ways


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Feb 17, 2019)

@zenmaldita has done many a sketch of my otp


Spoiler











Spoiler











Spoiler











Spoiler











Spoiler











Spoiler











Spoiler









Edelweiss is my OC and Malik is hers.


----------



## Tendo64 (Feb 17, 2019)

Coincidentally, I have a couple with a character that shares a name with one of OP's.
No really complex story behind this one, but here's Jasper and Vannili. <3


----------



## zenmaldita (Feb 19, 2019)

@Le Chat Nécro >3
EDELWIK TOP COUPLE


----------



## Mandala-Moons (Feb 20, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> @zenmaldita has done many a sketch of my otp
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Awww these two are absolutely precious together! I love all the variety of poses! ;^;


----------



## Mandala-Moons (Feb 20, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> Coincidentally, I have a couple with a character that shares a name with one of OP's.
> No really complex story behind this one, but here's Jasper and Vannili. <3


These two are so cute! ;D Jasper's a good name for an OC! I'd been dying to use it myself!


----------



## Mandala-Moons (Feb 20, 2019)

zenmaldita said:


> @Le Chat Nécro >3
> EDELWIK TOP COUPLE
> View attachment 55015


What a sweet moment! I love that they're both all tangled within eachother's tails, too cute!


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 20, 2019)

I wish I had one but sadly I don't know what it might be because my character is an alcoholic and a deadbeat


----------



## PurpleZombieTigress (Feb 20, 2019)

Cherry and Lemon are currently one of my favorite OC couples at the moment <3 They are good boys. I also love how Cherry is so short and Lemon is so tall.


----------



## Mandala-Moons (Feb 21, 2019)

Devo Waterfowl said:


> I wish I had one but sadly I don't know what it might be because my character is an alcoholic and a deadbeat


Aww! Maybe you can create a character for him who helps him change his ways, or at least tone them back.


----------



## Mandala-Moons (Feb 21, 2019)

PurpleZombieTigress said:


> Cherry and Lemon are currently one of my favorite OC couples at the moment <3 They are good boys. I also love how Cherry is so short and Lemon is so tall.



These two are so cute! I really love how both of the boys has a different type of tail, I think that's super cute!


----------



## ConorHyena (Feb 21, 2019)

Kiss the boys goodbye dance with @Joni and myself
my favourite oc couple of all time <3



Spoiler


----------



## Mandala-Moons (Feb 21, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Kiss the boys goodbye dance with @Joni and myself
> my favourite oc couple of all time <3
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! This is absolutely gorgeous! I love how atmospheric this feels. Really beautifully done.


----------



## Rayd (Feb 21, 2019)

Here's something me and my friend got quite some time ago. It's a funny thing, because we're technically not quite in a relationship. We have this in-gag of calling eachother "pseudo-boyfriend", because of course, we love eachother, but we live on other sides of the world and don't really take long-distance relationships very seriously. He's also not super into getting art like I am, so this piece will always mean even more to me because of that.



Spoiler


----------



## Mandala-Moons (Feb 21, 2019)

Aprilycan said:


> Here's something me and my friend got quite some time ago. It's a funny thing, because we're technically not quite in a relationship. We have this in-gag of calling eachother "pseudo-boyfriend", because of course, we love eachother, but we live on other sides of the world and don't really take long-distance relationships very seriously. He's also not super into getting art like I am, so this piece will always mean even more to me because of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Hey, I hope it gets better for you guys! Long distance relationships can be really difficult, especially when you have such strong feelings for one another. That being said, I think this piece is really great, it seems to display a lot of the depth of feeling and comfort you guys feel when you're together, even if it's long distance. <3


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 21, 2019)

Mandala-Moons said:


> Aww! Maybe you can create a character for him who helps him change his ways, or at least tone them back.


Well he had one but I can't consider I canon for the time being


----------



## Mandala-Moons (Feb 21, 2019)

Devo Waterfowl said:


> Well he had one but I can't consider I canon for the time being


I see! Hope he's less lonely in the future!


----------



## Mandala-Moons (Feb 21, 2019)

Wanted to share some new art I did of the same character's I did in the original post! 






Also if anyone is interested in sketches like this I'm offering $5 sketch commissions at present! 
www.furaffinity.net: FIVE DOLLAR SKETCH SALE -FEB- by Mandala-Moons


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 21, 2019)

Mandala-Moons said:


> I see! Hope he's less lonely in the future!


yeah as there is someone that I like and me and her character was connecting but when I was writing the story to my character and putting her character in there he didn't seem Cannon to her because she's writing a story in my character didn't fit the mold for her character so it wasn't considered...


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Feb 25, 2019)

My boyfriend and I gift giving on Christmas.


----------

